# Loving Luke's new username!



## cornflakegirl (Oct 20, 2008)

Is that your handiwork, Mr Schollar? Or are you planning to blame His Gregness for this one as well?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 20, 2008)

Bloody hell! Does nothing get past you Emma?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 20, 2008)

It didn't exactly tax ze leetle grey cells...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 20, 2008)

In my defence, he did say in a post he'd like something different:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1719063&postcount=59


----------



## RoryA (Oct 20, 2008)

and Long Nose was already taken. What about "WhyTheLongFace?"...


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 20, 2008)

He He -- it's better than lasw10 for sure -- thanks Richard !


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 20, 2008)

rorya said:


> and Long Nose was already taken. What about "WhyTheLongFace?"...



I love it!  Luke variant No3 coming up!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmm... remember I have to know what it is to be able to login !

Perhaps I should "let the people decide" ?

My personal pref thus far is for The Donkey or Donkey Boy... it will keep people guessing


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 20, 2008)

You'll always be Donkey Boy to me


----------



## RoryA (Oct 20, 2008)

Or "KissMyAss"?


----------



## riaz (Oct 20, 2008)

Can I change my name please pretty please?

Donkey, by the way, in Urdu = Gadha (Ga rhymes with The, dha rhymes with Fa)

Or, if you want polite Urdu = Khar (rhymes with Myrrh)


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 20, 2008)

riaz said:


> Can I change my name please pretty please?



Who do you need to avoid today?


----------



## riaz (Oct 20, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Who do you need to avoid today?



I got a letter today saying "If you don't stop seeing my wife, you're in big trouble".  Problem is, the letter is anonymous.


----------



## RoryA (Oct 20, 2008)

DonkeyOte?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Oct 20, 2008)

Eeyore??


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 20, 2008)

Rory, I like DonkeyOte !

I'll have that please... end of


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 20, 2008)

rorya said:


> DonkeyOte?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 20, 2008)

Luke, letr me know if you are happy with the current username or want it changed.  DonkeyOte is a work of pure genius, so hats off to the trickster (RoryA)


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 20, 2008)

More than happy !


----------



## hatman (Oct 20, 2008)

DonkeyOte IS a work of genius.  I wish I had noticed this thread earlier... I would have suggested some clever derivative of How you know your *** is too small.  In the wake of DonkeyOte, though, I can't justify spending the brainpower... especially at 8:00 at night.


----------



## Long Nose (Oct 21, 2008)

For something entirely different, I always liked "Trainspotter", but the rails are all gone and now we're making them into bicycle and walking trails.  

No relation to a dunnkey.


----------

